# I’m finally looking for a long-term ish rental in Spain



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

I’m finally looking for a rental in Spain.
3 to 6 months, then month to month if that’s an option available as would like to avoid a long overlap when buying!

 This will be my first time renting abroad or renting for a very long time in general so any advice on what to look for on the positive side, but also what to try and avoid on the negative side of rentals in Spain would be appreciated?
Like avoiding property with mold, more so important as I’ll be renting over winter? And not ending up next to a pig farm, nothing against pigs, just the smell 

Contracts, deposits, what to look for, what to expect etc?
My very long term plan going back years is to buy, but I want to be sure I’m happy with an area first before digging in permanently, as I’m sure many of you have done.

Would anyone risk renting without going to view it first?
I'm very against doing that, but might have to consider it if time runs out for me here!

 I’m in the process of selling my UK home, I could be finalizing things in a matter of weeks, so I need to find something pretty quick or I may end up in a field with a tent at this rate.
Currently looking at three websites for rentals but not having much luck, so any tips on house hunting would be helpful, good sites and any bad websites to avoid etc etc. PM them if you don’t want to post them.
I’ve got quite a wide search area so that should in theory make it easier for me to find something I’m happy with, between Alicante and Almeria and not coastal.
Thanx in advance for any info and suggestions.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Muddy said:


> I’m finally looking for a rental in Spain.
> 3 to 6 months, then month to month if that’s an option available as would like to avoid a long overlap when buying!
> 
> This will be my first time renting abroad or renting for a very long time in general so any advice on what to look for on the positive side, but also what to try and avoid on the negative side of rentals in Spain would be appreciated?
> ...


Take a look at the rental section of http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> Take a look at the rental section of http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


Thanx xabiachica
I've been doing a lot reading and searching various property sites but not going well, may have to adjust my needs slightly.
Contacted three so far and not a single reply!

Can anyone suggest a reliable honest estate agent they have used previously?
I need help with search, I feel I'm wasting time just myself looking!
I would prefer one near Almeria , but flexible.

What I really need is a short list of property I can view in a day or two, fly in, fly out, job done.

My buyer is putting the pressure on and I have very little time to sort this and other things out.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Trouble is you are still in the short-term holiday type rental period. Often one of the best ways is to have your own feet on the ground and just look around. You will quite often encounter "To let" signs so get here and go around areas that appeal. You can even ask people if they know of anywhere that is to rent.

One thing you will need to do is get your essentials done such as get an NIE, get a bank account, have some cash on hand (there's nothing a letter likes more than cash on the table.)


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

That is soooo true...a little brown envelope will solve most things in Spain. Short term anyway!


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Muddy said:


> Thanx xabiachica
> I've been doing a lot reading and searching various property sites but not going well, may have to adjust my needs slightly.
> Contacted three so far and not a single reply!
> 
> ...




Man, it depends on where you are. I would refer one here but we live in the north, far from the Beaches you Brits love. Six years ago, one of our first Spanish contacts was our estate agent. If you speak any Spanish, enter an estate office and tell them what you are looking for. If not just say Estoy buscando Para un agente inmobiliario honesto con el que puedo trabajar. Necesito un alquiler a largo tiempo...Good luck


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Muddy said:


> I’m finally looking for a rental in Spain.
> 3 to 6 months, then month to month if that’s an option available as would like to avoid a long overlap when buying!
> 
> This will be my first time renting abroad or renting for a very long time in general so any advice on what to look for on the positive side, but also what to try and avoid on the negative side of rentals in Spain would be appreciated?
> ...




A field and a tent are better than being screwed, business wise.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Elyles said:


> Man, it depends on where you are. I would refer one here but we live in the north, far from *the Beaches you Brits love.* Six years ago, one of our first Spanish contacts was our estate agent. If you speak any Spanish, enter an estate office and tell them what you are looking for. If not just say Estoy buscando Para un agente inmobiliario honesto con el que puedo trabajar. Necesito un alquiler a largo tiempo...Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hey, less with the "you Brits" I hate the beach, the seaside and everything associated with it.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Trouble is you are still in the short-term holiday type rental period. Often one of the best ways is to have your own feet on the ground and just look around. You will quite often encounter "To let" signs so get here and go around areas that appeal. You can even ask people if they know of anywhere that is to rent.
> 
> One thing you will need to do is get your essentials done such as get an NIE, get a bank account, have some cash on hand (there's nothing a letter likes more than cash on the table.)


Hi baldilocks
So that might explain to some extent if it's still the holiday rental period why people are not replying but leaving ads up live perhaps!
With all I have left myself to do in such short time a feet on the ground trip I fear is out of the question, apart from a couple of days to have a shortlist to look at and hopefully rubber stamp something I found online!
I feel I've made a mess of things.
But avoiding that more than 6 months in Spain rule stopped me from visiting before now anyway! That was something I had to avoid.

When I was viewing years ago when I first was considering a move I did see several se vende signs up on other property just in passing by on route to the property I was viewing, so it makes sense like you said to look around for other rentals.
Hopefully a couple of days will be enough and I'll spot some others to let while I'm over!

Well I've not got the NIE, so need I say I'm very bad on the planning side 
Will I be able to get than completed on a two day hop over?

If the landlord likes cash on the table I'm happy to accommodate.

As I'm being pressured to move in a matter of weeks will I be able to sort out my Spanish bank account and NIE on the 2 day trip or can I wait until I actually move in to rental?
I can see by reading on the Spanish Consulate site that it takes 4 week and it's just posted to Madrid and back to UK anyway! Plus is says;

Quote: "
Please do not apply through this Consulate if your reason is one of the following:


You intend to live in Spain. Once you are in Spain, you must register with the local Town Hall where you intend to live.
Summer seasonal ﻿work."
So that implies pretty clearly do it when you arrive!
But with 3 hours sleep and 9 hours on my computer I could get anything wrong!


Many thanx for the reply.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Hey, less with the "you Brits" I hate the beach, the seaside and everything associated with it.




OK OK, I stand corrected


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

country boy said:


> That is soooo true...a little brown envelope will solve most things in Spain. Short term anyway!


I remember my grandmother making me sweets inside a brown envelope in a pan over an open fire when I was a kid in Ireland, but I'm guessing you don't mean the landlord would take sweets LOL
Cash is king, at least until (they) for us all to use nothing but plastic!


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Elyles said:


> Man, it depends on where you are. I would refer one here but we live in the north, far from the Beaches you Brits love. Six years ago, one of our first Spanish contacts was our estate agent. If you speak any Spanish, enter an estate office and tell them what you are looking for. If not just say Estoy buscando Para un agente inmobiliario honesto con el que puedo trabajar. Necesito un alquiler a largo tiempo...Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi Elyles
Well I'm dual nationality, so maybe that's why I'm not like many other Brits as far as loving the beach! Just for a day trip and I'm happy 

Don't speak Spanish sad to say considering how long I've been thinking about a move, been very on and off but not much of an excuse. Will delve in once there.
I did use an English speaking agent in Alicante years ago but lost that info over time, looking now for them.
Cheers.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Muddy said:


> Hi Elyles
> Well I'm dual nationality, so maybe that's why I'm not like many other Brits as far as loving the beach! Just for a day trip and I'm happy
> 
> Don't speak Spanish sad to say considering how long I've been thinking about a move, been very on and off but not much of an excuse. Will delve in once there.
> ...




Connect with a bilingual person and have them go with you. We live in the Pyrenees about 30km from France and about three hours from the beach in Santander. Although only 20km from ski resorts, it is sort of a microclimate here with minimal snow. In the US we lived in the upper Rockies where the harsh winter lasted about 8mos every year. Lots of ice and snow. Before that Houston, where we were in forever summer. And before, all over the US and world. Had a taste of everything.

You should enroll in free Spanish classes in the Escuela de Adultos where you settle. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Elyles said:


> Connect with a bilingual person and have them go with you. We live in the Pyrenees about 30km from France and about three hours from the beach in Santander. Although only 20km from ski resorts, it is sort of a microclimate here with minimal snow. In the US we lived in the upper Rockies where the harsh winter lasted about 8mos every year. Lots of ice and snow. Before that Houston, where we were in forever summer. And before, all over the US and world. Had a taste of everything.
> 
> You should enroll in free Spanish classes in the Escuela de Adultos where you settle.
> 
> ...


Yeah I will enroll in classes asap, sadly my bilingual friends in Alicante have now moved out of Spain.
Sounds like you've had an interesting time moving around, but like your past long winters I'm looking forward to shorter ones in future and warmer average temps. This summer has been great, a very rare one, normally they're very short.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Any advice on negotiating rentals down to 6 months?
I've read the law changed in June 2013 reducing the minimum down from 12 months to 6 months!
But I'm seeing a number of long term rental property requesting a minimum of 9 or 12 months contract!
Are they allowed to do this?

That's a problem for me as I will be looking to buy as soon as I arrive, so I don't want to be wasting a large sum of money on rent if I end up purchasing a place in 3 or 4 months after arriving possibly! It might take me a year, but who knows, I might find something very soon!

My number one rental choice I found so far is stating 12 months minimum and then can be extended.
Should I just keep looking and forget it?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Muddy said:


> Any advice on negotiating rentals down to 6 months?
> I've read the law changed in June 2013 reducing the minimum down from 12 months to 6 months!
> But I'm seeing a number of long term rental property requesting a minimum of 9 or 12 months contract!
> Are they allowed to do this?
> ...


Yes they can do that. The initial term can be as long or as short as they wish. Really & truly, 3 months isn't long term - it's more like a long holiday. 

However, once you have reached that initial term, you can leave with one month notice. Indeed if there's no penalty clause for leaving early, you don't have to wait out the initial term - just give a month notice whenever you wish to leave. 

If there's a penalty clause, you'd be liable for a percentage of the full rent for the remainder of the initial term. It all depends on the wording of the contract.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> Yes they can do that. The initial term can be as long or as short as they wish. Really & truly, 3 months isn't long term - it's more like a long holiday.
> 
> However, once you have reached that initial term, you can leave with one month notice. Indeed if there's no penalty clause for leaving early, you don't have to wait out the initial term - just give a month notice whenever you wish to leave.
> 
> If there's a penalty clause, you'd be liable for a percentage of the full rent for the remainder of the initial term. It all depends on the wording of the contract.


Thanx for verifying that xabiachica
A little surprised about the 6 months, but of cause it's a lot better than a minimum of 12, but finding one for 6 months is taking way longer than I hoped, It's understandable though people want less hassle.
I was hoping it would be simpler, but life never is  The funny thing is, I may end up renting for much longer, always a possibility even if I don't intend to, but by people imposing a longer initial term they'll not get any of my cash at all!

So just to be very clear, if I give one months notice, say on month 5 out of 6 month contract I then leave end of month 6 the initial term?
But if I don't am I tied in for another 6 months, or does it go month to month after that?
If not stated in the contract, will it auto renew for another 6 months?

From what you say in your last paragraph, I could give 30 days notice after 2 months, but to avoid paying a penalty or the whole of the 6 months the wording would have to be clear to avoid any penalty or maybe having pay the whole term?

I'm actually ok with paying for six months even if I find somewhere to buy in just three months, just can't get my head around risking paying for 9 or 12 months if I move out in just three months!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Muddy said:


> Thanx for verifying that xabiachica
> A little surprised about the 6 months, but of cause it's a lot better than a minimum of 12, but finding one for 6 months is taking way longer than I hoped, It's understandable though people want less hassle.
> I was hoping it would be simpler, but life never is  The funny thing is, I may end up renting for much longer, always a possibility even if I don't intend to, but by people imposing a longer initial term they'll not get any of my cash at all!
> 
> ...


It goes month to month after you pass the initial term.You can give notice at any time. Some agents might try to get you to sign a new contract, but there's no legal requirement to do so, (in fact I'm pretty sure it's not legal to demand it)) & it's in your interest not to. 

My contract has no penalty clause, so even though it's a 12 month contract, I could have given a month notice at any time - even after the first day - & left, with no penalty to pay. 

Legally a landlord or agent can only ask for 1 month rent upfront, plus the equivalent of one month rent as security deposit. If you go through an agent, there might be an additional fee payable to the agent. Some agents charge a fee to the tenant, some to the owner, some to both. There are no laws regarding agent fees.

Penalties can vary from a small % of the monthly rent, to having to pay for the entire initial term.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> It goes month to month after you pass the initial term.You can give notice at any time. Some agents might try to get you to sign a new contract, but there's no legal requirement to do so, (in fact I'm pretty sure it's not legal to demand it)) & it's in your interest not to.
> 
> My contract has no penalty clause, so even though it's a 12 month contract, I could have given a month notice at any time - even after the first day - & left, with no penalty to pay.
> 
> ...


 Hi xabiachica
Thank you so much, I wish I could explain things as clearly as you do 

Month to month is good news after initial contract, just need to find myself a 6 month rental now.

So the best thing would be if I end up with a contract very much like yours, hopefully!
As I'm struggling to find somewhere, I guess I'll end up using an agent and maybe paying a fee, just hope it's reasonable! Don't mind that if they find me something nice.

Hopefully last on contracts.
I assume they can all be different and not follow any particular format/wording?
And do they have to be in Spanish and I then need to have it translated myself using a lawyer etc, or can they be in English only? I would have thought not as it is Spain after all.
I’m worried if I’m asked to sign something even if it has a prepared version in English I will not know if they’re identical!

Many thanx.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Muddy said:


> Hi xabiachica
> Thank you so much, I wish I could explain things as clearly as you do
> 
> Month to month is good news after initial contract, just need to find myself a 6 month rental now.
> ...


Most contracts are pretty standard really.

They have to be in Spanish - do get an independent translation though, even if you're given an English copy.

The English 'version' of mine had several clauses which were different to the Spanish one, and one clause was actually contrary to the law. 

I told them to bin the English version since it was worthless, & told the agency boss about the 'issues'.

Someone new with no Spanish would have simply believed the $%&/( clause.

Hope you get sorted - if you want me to have a quick look at any contract - just to check that they say the same - let me know. No charge for quick look .


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> Most contracts are pretty standard really.
> 
> They have to be in Spanish - do get an independent translation though, even if you're given an English copy.
> 
> ...


I'm glad I asked about this now, of course I will be more worried about the Spanish version as I'll not be able to understand it.
I guess I'll be viewing pretty soon and possibly in a situation where I need to sign a contract, so I may take you up on that offer.
Thank you so much


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Good luck with your searching. I am looking for a place in Teba for a couple of months next year but cannot find anything in the village and keep checking various websites even for holiday homes


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> It goes month to month after you pass the initial term.You can give notice at any time. Some agents might try to get you to sign a new contract, but there's no legal requirement to do so, (in fact I'm pretty sure it's not legal to demand it)) & it's in your interest not to.
> 
> My contract has no penalty clause, so even though it's a 12 month contract, I could have given a month notice at any time - even after the first day - & left, with no penalty to pay.
> 
> ...


Well I just got a reply from an agent after I found a place listed on a portal site which I contacted, not their own website! They are asking for 4 months rent up front!!!
That's a shock. Going on what you said are they taking the pee possibly?
Two months is first and last month, one month returnable security deposit plus one month agency fee! I found them, they didn't find me 
Three I could live with, but four adds up to a lot up front!!
Maybe this is all normal and I need to just go with the flow?


----------



## 1632578 (Feb 21, 2018)

We moved here and rented an Airbnb for a month. That gave us time to search for apartments. We used Idealista.com to find potential apartments. Then we would use Google Maps to figure out where were they in the city to check out the area. Unfortunately most Inmobiliaria agents refused to help us until we had our TIE/NIE. Only one agent, an Engel & Völkers, gave us the time of day. She used our US bank information to prove we could afford the apartment we were looking at. Sadly after all that, we decided against that one.

Finally we found a good apartment we could afford. The owners are very nice. We paid them the month's rent, a month's rent for security deposit and then a month+27% for the agent fee.

Hope you find something too.

Peter


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Don't forget to use "Street view" on Google Earth to do virtual tours of any area in which you are interested.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

maureensco said:


> Good luck with your searching. I am looking for a place in Teba for a couple of months next year but cannot find anything in the village and keep checking various websites even for holiday homes


Can't send you a PM, I found a few, not cheap most of them.
Don't want to advertise them so try searching using the following;
That should get you some results!
"Teba" spain short term rental -long term


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

pcgatx said:


> We moved here and rented an Airbnb for a month. That gave us time to search for apartments. We used Idealista.com to find potential apartments. Then we would use Google Maps to figure out where were they in the city to check out the area. Unfortunately most Inmobiliaria agents refused to help us until we had our TIE/NIE. Only one agent, an Engel & Völkers, gave us the time of day. She used our US bank information to prove we could afford the apartment we were looking at. Sadly after all that, we decided against that one.
> 
> Finally we found a good apartment we could afford. The owners are very nice. We paid them the month's rent, a month's rent for security deposit and then a month+27% for the agent fee.
> 
> ...


See that sounds a bit more reasonable than 4 months rent up front!
Thanx I hope I can find something reasonable, just not finding what want and in area I would prefer so far, and I'm pretty good at finding stuff.
Only 2 agents out of six have replied, and one of those was just to say it has been rented out this morning!


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Don't forget to use "Street view" on Google Earth to do virtual tours of any area in which you are interested.


Good advice thanx. Trouble is almost everything I'm looking from the agents are not giving an exact location, so unless it's very specific looking from a birds eye view I'm not going to find them!
Also I want something a little off the beaten track, so not sure how brave google drivers are gong down dusty trails! Mind you they like trespassing at the rear of my property here, until I promised swift legal action if the images were ever posted anywhere! Funny that, they never came back!
But will use that for checking out the surrounding area for sure.


----------



## 1632578 (Feb 21, 2018)

Muddy said:


> ….Trouble is almost everything I'm looking from the agents are not giving an exact location, ….. Also I want something a little off the beaten track


FYI Incase it helps or anyone hasn't noticed, most search sites will show an overview map with multiple property listings on one page. On Idealista, Airbnb, Rentahome and most other websites where they show multiple listings on a map, we would open one window in our browser to the multiple listings map page. We then zoom in to a particular listing until we could see the surrounding details on the map. Then we would open a different window with Google Maps and find the same area. Comparing the two maps almost always helped us find the exact location of the property. Then we would either go to the building and check out the area or use Google Street View to see the area.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

pcgatx said:


> We moved here and rented an Airbnb for a month. That gave us time to search for apartments. We used Idealista.com to find potential apartments. Then we would use Google Maps to figure out where were they in the city to check out the area. Unfortunately most Inmobiliaria agents refused to help us until we had our TIE/NIE. Only one agent, an Engel & Völkers, gave us the time of day. She used our US bank information to prove we could afford the apartment we were looking at. Sadly after all that, we decided against that one.
> 
> Finally we found a good apartment we could afford. The owners are very nice. We paid them *the month's rent, a month's rent for security deposit* and then a month+27% for the agent fee.
> 
> ...





Muddy said:


> See that sounds a bit more reasonable than 4 months rent up front!
> Thanx I hope I can find something reasonable, just not finding what want and in area I would prefer so far, and I'm pretty good at finding stuff.
> Only 2 agents out of six have replied, and one of those was just to say it has been rented out this morning!


That is within the law. More than that isn't.


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Thank you. Good luck


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

maureensco said:


> Thank you. Good luck


Just in case you're not sure how that works. Try using Reply with quotes! Helps to follow the thread when there are posts in between 
I did find several with that search BTW! and one of them seems very reasonable in cost! 
Paste this exactly and you should find what I did!
"Teba" spain short term rental -long term


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Bad new, the agent didn't describe the property correctly I was going to go and have a look at, it's not really right for me know without a major compromise 
Another late night searching the web... :ranger:


----------

